# WTB: Schwinn American King Size Heavy Duty in good to excellent condition



## blue6218 (May 2, 2011)

Hello There, I am looking for a Schwinn American King Size Heavy Duty in good to excellent condition.  Thanks John


----------



## ballooney (May 3, 2011)

*1965 Model Year Heavy Duti*

I have an all original (minus the chainring) 1964 S/N, 1965 Model Year King Size Heavy Duti.  These are rare bikes.  Let me know if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## blue6218 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to the respond.  I am looking for an American king size heavy duty.  You have a heavy duty in king size,  they are two different bikes.  If I know of somebody looking for your bike I will send them your way.


----------



## Dan Heystek (Feb 20, 2012)

*63 american*

I have a 63 american still interested


----------



## 1eyeninja (Sep 26, 2012)

ballooney said:


> I have an all original (minus the chainring) 1964 S/N, 1965 Model Year King Size Heavy Duti.  These are rare bikes.  Let me know if this is what you're looking for.




Do you still have the bike?


----------

